# Pipe making tutorial - VERY relevant



## jjudge (Mar 6, 2012)

This is an impressive step-by-step pictorial from DMpipes.com.

I hope this is very relevant to what we all do.

D.M. | Fine Smoking Pipes


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW, I never plan to smoke a pipe but if I do I'll be usings that FANTASTIC tutorial to make my own!


----------



## Turned Around (Mar 6, 2012)

man, that is NUTS.
i like it


----------



## mb007 (Mar 6, 2012)

If only my free time could grow as fast as my to-do list!

thanks for the link, this is really neat!


----------



## dogcatcher (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for posting that.  Quite an inspiration, his work is true craftsmanship.


----------



## Haynie (Mar 6, 2012)

Knew it was out of my league when he wrote  "Clean shop......

Man, talk about a labor of love.  I would love to have some of that burl.


----------



## MartinPens (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy smokes!!  Glad I'm doing pens and not pipes!

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## hewunch (Mar 6, 2012)

MartinPens said:


> Holy smokes!!  Glad I'm doing pens and not pipes!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner



Or cigars as it were :biggrin::wink:


----------



## glycerine (Mar 6, 2012)

Interesting.  I started making a pipe a while back and still need to finish, this gives me some motivation!


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 6, 2012)

I dont have time to look now but I saved it for later.  Thanks for taking the time


----------



## greggas (Mar 6, 2012)

Holy cow...now THAT is a tutorial.

Thanks you so much for sharing that link....I learned a ton ....that was epic!


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 6, 2012)

How long do you think it will be before we start to see pens with hammered copper bands?  I know that I want to make one.


----------



## renowb (Mar 6, 2012)

That's fantastic! How long does it take to make one?


----------



## TerryDowning (Mar 6, 2012)

Not just bands..
clips
roller ball nibs.
I can even see using thick walled tube for sections annealed and colored using the cooling technique described in the tutorial.

I found the finishing to be applicable as well. Pipe finishes are usually very durable and heat resistant.

Nice reference material.

I may even have to take up pipe smoking again.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 6, 2012)

WOW! That is awesome. And... a LOT of work!


----------



## PenPal (Mar 6, 2012)

Joe,

Thank you for referring Dans detailed method of Crafting that pipe, now I am a practicing Mormon a convert 50 yrs ago when the night before baptism I gave up being a heavy (60 cigarettes a day) I must say it tickled up the old taste buds memory as well (no regrets).

With 261 Pictures illustrating the making of one pipe I figure and confirmed this by phone with Dan he had taken well over the thousand pics for his demo. He lives in Canada and was not aware Joe that you had published his work on this site, I suggested he join as a means of sharing with us direct perhaps under other things we make and extend his timber access through the sellers on the IAP. 

He was pleased to learn others were interested and it is my way to say face to face at least from thousands of miles away certainly by telephone what I think and share especially when confronted with such Craftsmanship. I also make comment the number of times on this and other sites the long lasting friendships engendered by this means of introduction. I am inclined to put my meagre money where my mouth is.

With regard to the pipe all my comments went to the maker however to say the least I admire his accomplishments. This from Canberra in Australia.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 6, 2012)

*My question exactly*



bensoelberg said:


> How long do you think it will be before we start to see pens with hammered copper bands? I know that I want to make one.


 Or cast tubes with hammered copper strips or hammered copper wrapped around the tube etc. or hammered copper inlays on wood barrels.


----------



## GrantH (Mar 6, 2012)

There is "good"...then there is "GREAT". 

He is the latter, easily.


----------



## thewishman (Mar 6, 2012)

What awesome craftsmanship! That is a beautiful piece of art. I'm not a smoker, but I would love to have that pipe in an art collection. 

As much work as the pipe was, I'll bet that the documentation was much more work.


----------



## Gilrock (Mar 7, 2012)

I like how he licked the wood to inspect the grain...lol.


----------



## cnirenberg (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow.  That is some true craftsmanship, I'm with Gilrock..love the lick technique.  Way to go Taig!!!!


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 7, 2012)

Gilrock said:


> I like how he licked the wood to inspect the grain...lol.



I do that all the time! They keep a mindful eye on me now at Rockler though... :wink:


----------



## alphageek (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm not a smoker, but the workmanship in that was amazing.

Looking through that and reading some of the comments here, I have to say that I'm now glad to know I'm not the only person who is willing to lick a piece of wood for their craft!


----------



## bensoelberg (Mar 7, 2012)

I've never turned it, but Amboyna shows up often on people's lists of best smelling wood while turning.  So, to all you wood-lickers, does it taste good also? :biggrin:


----------



## Haynie (Mar 7, 2012)

alphageek said:


> I have to say that I'm now glad to know I'm not the only person who is willing to lick a piece of wood for their craft!




This is a family site cut it out before I get banned:biggrin:


----------



## jjudge (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow - lots of response to this.

Thanks to Peter PWHAY for messaging Dan about this post. I wanted to msg him to say I linked to it. 

Here are my take aways from it:

Wow, just wow
Red Palm is a pain, figured he blew it with that one pict, but did a nice save & its outcome
Copper!

That is a nice copper technique, I need to try it and google for more
When will the first IAP pen come out with a copper band like that?
I need to buy some Tellurium Copper rod, too
and, I need to buy some quartz to go with my jasper, turquoise, alabaster, soapstone -- why hadn't I thought to use them in that way!?


-- joe


----------



## PenPal (Mar 7, 2012)

Joe,

On the phone Dan said he likes to share with other artists, since I was talking to him and to cover your back my sounding him out made sure to me since I had no way to determine otherwise if you had his permission. On one occassion I felt mixed feelings when a number of pens displayed on the IAP site turned up on another site without my knowledge, if I remember my comment on the other site was yes I can see and read prefixing my remarks this guy has become a personal friend since. No strangers only friends.

Thanks for your kind words.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## wouldentu2? (Mar 7, 2012)

Took 5 days of which four was all the photos.


----------



## denaucoin (Mar 7, 2012)

WOW, you are a true craftsman.  Beautiful work, and a fine product to look at. (I do not smoke)  Many fine tips for other products.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## fernhills (Mar 7, 2012)

Nothin to it, i got the coffee break down pat and the milk part is a walk in the park, the orange juice is icing on the cake. Seeee,  i can do it.  Nice work, i am truly in awe.. Carl


----------

